# 5240 gravely



## skyhawk12 (Jul 3, 2011)

spark not getting to spark plugs, need suggestions as how to get 5240 gravely started.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not familiar with it but wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

A 5240 has a 8hp Kohler engine on it. Nothing special there. Just make sure the transmission is full of oil before you start it.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

u need to clean the rust off the coil and flywheel also make sure the points r clean and properly gaped. finally make sure it is getting fuel.


----------

